# insulating non accessible attic



## OhmZoned (Oct 30, 2011)

ratherbefishing said:


> I will soon be installing insulation in my new bathroom addition. 80 sq ft. The roof pitch is very shallow; 2.5 in 12. Soffit vents and a 10" round roof vent. Height at the ridge is only 1' above the 2x8 ceiling joists. So the attic will be inaccessable. All the wiring is above the joists, due to lack of access below. No junction boxes, tho. IC, airtight recessed lighting. What's the easiest way to install adequate insulation? I'm thinking fiberglass batts and support rods like these: http://www.soundaway.com/IS16_Insulation_Support_p/22009.htm, before the sheetrock is installed.
> 
> Any better/easier solutions? Or am I missing something?


Hi there - I am in the same predicament it would seem. Here is my attic (link)

I also do not have IC rated lights ...yet! Once I get everything air sealed and prepped, I am going to use blown in Atticat insulation in the entire place (up to 20" @ r-61). I will even be blowing the insulation on top of an old roof which has been closed in by a newer roof.

I would be curious what your research shows as well.

Ohm
:thumbup1:


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't seem to be getting any replies. Hmmm.
What is the best, easiest, most cost effective way to insulate an attic that will be inaccessible once the sheetrock is installed?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Rather B---This is the first time I've seen this post---An I don't miss much---

Someone will help,soon.---Mike---


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

OZ, sounds as if you need to start a new thread in "Electrical" for those questions. Insulating on top of the existing old roof would be wasteful unless the space below is fully insulated. Any air gap between roof framing/insulation below would not help/work. No atticat: post #18- here: http://www.diychatroom.com/f103/attic-insulation-should-i-use-fiberglass-cellulose-122303/index2/ follow the link I gave.


RB, have you looked in to conditioned attics?
http://www.buildingscience.com/docu.../irc-faq-conditioned-attics?searchterm=attic+


Gary


----------



## OhmZoned (Oct 30, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> OZ, sounds as if you need to start a new thread in "Electrical" for those questions. Insulating on top of the existing old roof would be wasteful unless the space below is fully insulated. Any air gap between roof framing/insulation below would not help/work. No atticat: post #18- here: http://www.diychatroom.com/f103/attic-insulation-should-i-use-fiberglass-cellulose-122303/index2/ follow the link I gave.
> 
> Gary


I have replied\updated my original attic insulation post based on this very helpful information.

Here is a link to my original post: Help with complicated insulation project in attic.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

It appears I did not do my own research before asking the question. I had previously only installed insulation under floors. I now see that in a ceiling installation, the facing has a staple flange that will hold the insulation up until the drywall is installed.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ratherbefishing said:


> I will soon be installing insulation in my new bathroom addition. 80 sq ft. The roof pitch is very shallow; 2.5 in 12. Soffit vents and a 10" round roof vent. Height at the ridge is only 1' above the 2x8 ceiling joists. So the attic will be inaccessable after the sheetrock is installed. All the wiring is above the joists, due to lack of access below. No junction boxes, tho. IC, airtight recessed lighting. What's the easiest way to install adequate insulation? I'm thinking fiberglass batts and support rods like these: http://www.soundaway.com/IS16_Insulation_Support_p/22009.htm, before the sheetrock is installed.
> 
> Any better/easier solutions? Or am I missing something?


Easiest way would be to make sure you have vent chutes at the eaves and blow in cellulose.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Windows,
By vent chutes, do you mean the baffles that attach to the underside of the roof decking, to prevent the insulation from blocking the soffit vents and allow air in, or an opening to blow in the insulation? I have installed the former. 

Or are you suggesting that I install almost all of the ceiling, then blow in cellulose, then add the last piece of sheetrock? I was not planning on having any access hatch, since the ridge is so low.

Thanks!


----------

